# Keith's kit



## Keith Neal (Jun 8, 2012)

As a new kid on the block, I am way behind most of you in the knife collection business, but I have put together a few knives that seem suited to my needs.


Dave Martell 240 gyuto, 0-1 steel; Devin Thomas 240 gyuto powdered metal core stainless clad; Murray Carter 5.4 sun HG funayuki, white #1 core stainless clad; Butch Harner laser petty, Carpenter CTS XHP Alloy stainless.








Masamoto shiro-ko hongasumi 300 yanagiba; Ichimonji 270 kiritsuke white steel #2; Shigefusa Sujihiki spicy steel core, iron clad, handle and saya by Marko Tsourkan.







Randy Haas Galaxy 240 gyuto, chopsticks from the same mammoth tusk as the handle, knife bag from Sachem Allison.







Did everyone have a Shun phase?







Del Ealy damascus tasting spoon.







Atoma 140, Beston 500, King 1200 & 6000, Naniwa 10000, Takashima Awasedo, Lacewood Leather Bench Hone







I am really enjoying these tools, and appreciate everyone's help from here.

Keith


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice Collection. 

Any favorites here?


----------



## Still-edo (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow nice!


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 8, 2012)

Impressive collection that looks like it was assembled with a purpose. I think that's also the first Shigefusa sujihiki I've ever seen. How does it perform?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice collection, Keith. Thanks for sharing.

Rick


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 8, 2012)

Great collection. I love the DT and the Martell.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Keith Neal (Jun 8, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Nice Collection.
> 
> Any favorites here?



As a piece of art, Randy's Galaxy damascus with mammoth tusk is my favorite. It performs well, too, but it is artwork first. I have to admit that the Carter is certainly fun to cut with. The DT is fast becoming my most used knife. The Shig is a delight for slicing. The yanagiba was my first, and gets a lot of use for sashimi. The kiritsuke is a thing of beauty, the Martell cuts delightfully ... well, I guess I can't pick a favorite!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 8, 2012)

What a great collection Keith, thanks for sharing.

Not sure I have ever seen a Shigefusa sujihiki either. Impressive.

I don't blame you for not being able to pick a real favorite out of this bunch.


----------



## Chifunda (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay, I'm officially envious. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 8, 2012)

That's a nice set, thanks for the pictures. And the chop sticks are wonderfully decadent 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 8, 2012)

niiiiccceee!


----------



## bikehunter (Jun 8, 2012)

New guy? Who you kidding? LOL


----------



## Keith Neal (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments, guys. 

I certainly have everything a home cook needs, but my hunger for knives keeps increasing instead of being satisfied. Is there a cure for this affliction?

Keith

p.s. Michael, am I nearing the top of your wait list?


----------



## Chifunda (Jun 8, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments, guys.
> 
> I certainly have everything a home cook needs, but my hunger for knives keeps increasing instead of being satisfied. Is there a cure for this affliction?
> 
> Keith



Yes.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, Keith I love every one of your knives! I'm on Mr. Rader's waiting list and now I'm trying to figure out how I will ever be able to afford to be on Devin's as well. I absolutely need one of his sanmai gyutos!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 8, 2012)

If you are just a few steps behind then I am making baby steps. Nice line up. I missed the Shun phase, but barely I was looking at them when I found this site. Now I want something better.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 8, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow Keith...them's some choice pieces!!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 8, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> I'm on Mr. Rader's waiting list


You too? It feels like ages and ages have passed since I got on it! And I haven't even passed his "estimated time" yet!!!

:knife::knife::knife:

To Keith, though, that's a really nice kit you got there. Don't shun the Shuns, they're just fine!


----------

